# Purchased Ariens Hydro Pro 32



## FairfieldCT (Nov 8, 2013)

After a lengthy search, I finally settled on the Hydro Pro 32. I have a 180 ft drive with two large parking areas front and rear. My Ariens 724 (about 12 years old) struggled with the past couple seasons heavy snow in CT.

I did not want a track machine, so I was limited to the Honda 928 which seemed to be a beautifully crafted machine... The honda dealer insisted their 9 horse was as strong as the Ariens Briggs 420cc, but to my eye while the Honda red paint and dash appeared prettier and better made, the Ariens pro seemed bigger, stronger and more up to the task.... moving DEEP snow.

WIth almost double the displacement, a much larger impeller and a larger, taller bucket, the Ariens seemed to be the smart choice at about the same $$.
The pro 32 seems live a very sturdy, well designed machine.

A test drive in the dealer yard proved the Ariens was extremely easy to turn. I liked the 32 over the 28 as I feel the large bucket will afford the wheels extra room to move within the plowed path. 

The chute control on the Ariens seems a bit flimsy, time will tell. Also, I'm not thrilled with a Chinese built engine and I will have to wait and wonder for about a decade before I know the answer to that question.

Overall I hope I made the correct choice. Time will tell...

Let it SNOW!


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Proper, regular maintenance is the key to longevity of all machinery. That's why I still mow my lawn with a 1968 mower. Be good to your equipment and it'll be good to you.
Hoping all the very best with your new blower.
Welcome to the forum too.


----------



## Garnetmica (Oct 27, 2013)

Congrats on buying a nice machine. I just picked up a Hydro Pro 28 and I appreciated your comment on the width issue between 32, 28 and the ability to maneuver within the cleared space. Not something I had even considered despite my fairly comprehensive consideration of options when purchasing. 

I was so focused on being able to process whatever snow entered the bucket at the speed of my choosing. I wanted the biggest engine on the smaller chassis and figured I would let the processing speed compensate for the relatively smaller cutting width. On my last blower, a 10.5hp MTD with a 28" bucket, it seemed that the machine had plenty of power to chew and move forward but was not able to move the volume with the 12" impeller. I would end up plowing the snow around with that bucket and not throwing as far as I wanted. An issue I expect to avoid with the Ariens.


----------



## KimbaWLion (Nov 30, 2011)

Good Luck with it! I WISH they would have had a hydrostatic transmission when I bought mine, I would have got it ! I got the 32" professional which the information materials say was 100% built in America, at the time I got it Ariens was moving some things over to China to save build costs. I am sure it will hold up as I WOULD think Ariens would want to keep up their rep too. I kept looking at the Honda also but it was SO much more money for so many less features SUCH as handwarmers that I would NEVER trade or be without again...


----------



## JSmith856 (Dec 7, 2014)

I just picked up the same model. I'm excited to get our first snowfall.. Yes, overkill for me in NJ, but at this point... why not!


----------



## pfn (Dec 24, 2010)

I have an earlier tracked 32" Pro (926043) 
I think you may come to like the chute controls. Mine works instantly and effortlessly and have not needed any attention from me other than an yearly squirt of grease. 
While I would prefer everyone buy a US built engine just to support what is left of our manufacturing base I believe all the angst about the Chinese engines is without merit. The quality of Chinese engines is pretty much up to the importers specs. If B&S speced a good engine that's pretty much what they will get.
You got the wheeled machine. Good Call! That's what I should have purchased. Tracks are an unnecessary pain. 
I'd say enjoy your new machine but I think there are probably better ways to enjoy walking around in the snow than manhandling a noisy snowblower.


----------

